# Your Tool Box/Bag



## Song Dog (Feb 3, 2006)

I have used them both a box and a bag. I like to be able to get most all tools I need for service in with me on one trip in the house.

Plumbers, what do you guys use? Other trades chime in.

God Bless,

Song Dog


----------



## Peladu (Jan 8, 2006)

I'm a GC but my plumbing tools are in a bucket with a 'bucket boss'
and all of my copper elbows are in a 'parachute bag'.


----------



## tzzzz216 (Dec 25, 2005)

I've used both, and right now I'm using a bag and I wouldn't buy another one, reason when your looking for that one tool it always seems to get buried in the bottom of the bag, what I do now is use a tool tray and just take the tools I'll need for that job unless I'm there all day then I take the bag in., but by far the box for me is better.



Try to send these jobs overseas!!


----------



## erik edlund (Mar 11, 2006)

Hello, Song Dog,

My bags go with me every time, containing my most used tools, adding/ subtracting as neccessary. I'll also carry in the bucket boss on a new job, or "just in case" and leave it close by.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

We can't carry a step van in the house, but we keep it fully tooled, because you never know what you will need inside.


----------



## MikeT (Jan 23, 2006)

Song Dog said:


> I have used them both a box and a bag. I like to be able to get most all tools I need for service in with me on one trip in the house.
> 
> Plumbers, what do you guys use? Other trades chime in.
> 
> ...


All plumbing tools that I own which is not a whole lot are in a craftsman soft bag ...That I can carry in with me and is always in the truck when needed


----------



## OddJob (Jul 14, 2006)

Dosen't matter what I use Istill have to sort them out a few times a week


----------



## a1plumbingyakim (Jun 21, 2006)

I keep all my tools organized, in the van, in a couple of bucket bosses, then for each job, grab the corresponding tools and parts and put them in a tray that i bring into the job. works pretty good, all the misc. crap doesn't end up in my tool buckets then and i'm not carrying the 60 pounds of extra tools with me.
rob


----------



## DecksEtc (Oct 27, 2004)

Not a plumber but my "tool box" is a 6'x10' enclosed trailer! :cheesygri


----------



## Nick H (Nov 13, 2005)

I've been struggling with the whole Tool bag/box thing for a while now. I have one main tool bax which was getting just TOO full , a real pain to get everything back in, so I thought I'd build a bigger one with more drawers etc but then thats gonna be SO heavy. What I've done now is divide stuff up into seperate bags. I still have a general box with hammers/drivers/pliers/wrenches etc but I have a bag with my carpentry stuff chisels planes brace bits etc, another bag with electric plane and router (plus bits). I then have another bag with glues/ mastics/ sealents (and mastic gun etc). A bag with corded and cordless drill and drivers. A bag with cordless jigsaw/torch set. 
The upshot is that I know whats in each bag and can grab the right ones for a given job and find it easy to clear tools away and keep track of everything.
PS I didnt even mention the whole plumbing bag/s setup !!


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

www.vetopropac.com I bought their xl 3 or 4 years ago and can not damage it. This past year I bought their xxl-f model. They are a hard shell base with I think nylon for the bag. Tons of pockets for all of your hand tools a room for a drill. The only problem is that they will hold so many tools that the bag can become too heavy to carry.

$100+ price tag and worth every penny!


----------



## PIPES (Nov 8, 2006)

Song dog, after 20 years of doing this I know you can't always do it in one trip. I use a craftsman tool tote for all the basics and keep it clean and one smaller side empty. I use the empty side for our specialty tools. If you know your going in on a faucet repair , put in you handle puller, Delta kit , Moen cartridges, etc. If you're going in blind it's a two tripper at least. Just remember " Haste makes waste"


----------



## DaveVB (May 1, 2006)

I work maintenance at a private college and so generally know what I will need for each respective work order. I have found myself building toolboxes for each type of job, sinks/faucetts/drains, sloan valve repair, electrical, picture hanging, drill box, sawzall box, carpentry box etc...
I have one bag given as a bundle which included one of those tall standup pouches? I have my general needs tools in there that goes everywhere with me. The bag currently carries my impact driver with bits of all sorts and screws etc... but I am tired of digging through it, looking for a box to replace it. God Bless, DaveVB


----------



## A.W.Davis (Oct 17, 2006)

I use those those Stanley flat 10 tray organizer bins you can find at Home Depot ....they are very durable and I have been using them for a few years now 

for plumbing I keep all my couplings,elbows and a bunch of other misc copper fittings in them

for carpentry I keep all my screws,finish washers,anchors and angle brackets in them.

for electrical I keep all of my wire nuts,butt slpice connectors,mc cable connectors,electrical tape,romex connectors and rubber tape in the little bins.......its very organized


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

When I worked as a service plumber, I perferred a bag, with no metal on the outside, especially on the bottom.










This is what I use for my plumbing tools now, but I don't plumb much these days.


----------

